# Latest Clock Kit Build



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Having had great fun and success with my 2 previous all wood clock kits, I decided to do this one. It's a verge and foliot which is quite different than my other pendulum ones. It is in the process of test running at the moment and when that stage is complete I will paint the hands and dial.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've not seen those before. They are quite novel! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bill...we need stage by stage pics of the build progress as in the 'Grandfather Clock' project! :thumbsup:

(UK clock and pocket watches)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Roger, it is a little late since it is completed. I could disassemble it (it comes apart easily to work on tuning/ repairing) and take photos of the components especially the escapement which dates to the 1300s. Truthfully though there doesn't seem to be an outpouring of interest in the clock with one other response to the post.

It is now running with about a one minute error in 24 hours which is quite good for such an early technology escapement.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder if these kits are available in the UK - do you have a link with the kit maker's name?

I remember building a cardboard kit clock many years ago. It got a bit damp, then crushed, when I last moved house.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't suppose a link to the kit makers site would be out of order since he is not in competition with Roy. It's http://www.woodenclockworks.net/index.htm You can see the various kits he offers and also contact him.

here is a photo with the dial painted gold and the hands and numbers black. i left the movement unfinished MDF so it is obvious what the material is.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Bill, there's probably a lot more interest than you think. I regularly read threads without adding to them (unless I feel I have something 'productive' to add). I saw and read this thread when it was originally posted, and I was interested in it. I just felt that I had nothing to say that would be relevant to the post.

I'm not a huge fan of smiley posts, but I'll certainly learn from this and try and at least show my appreciation in future.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a close shot of the slightly modernized verge and foliet escapement. (sorry not a better photo)

The escapes are at the bottom of the pic. This modern version has two escape wheels where the ones from the 1300s had only one and had a series of pins perpendicular to a wheel as teeth or cogs. They were very poor timekeepers and had only an hour hand. This modern version is a much better time keeper with the two escapes with their cogs staggered from each other. The verge is similar to a pallet and can be seen at the bottom of the dowel engaging the escape. In the center of the dowel is the foliet which is a bar that swings back and forth causing the verge to engage and disengage the escapes. The sunrise looking pieces on top of the foliet are weights that can be moved in or out to regulate the movement. On the early clocks these were commonly hanging weights suspended from the foliet. At the top of the dowel there is a monofiliment line that is used to both adjust the height of the verges mesh with the escape wheels and to act as a pivot. It is held in place and adjustment by the wedge pin at the very top.

Needless to say this system preceeded the pendelum.

This kit as built will only run about 14 hours with the weight drop provided but by adding a pulley system it could be extended. It is sort of a novelty but fun to build and see running and a look at a modern adaptation of very early horology.


----------

